# Lei chi è... come mai l'hai portata con te?



## Rebecca (24 Maggio 2008)

*Lei chi è... come mai l'hai portata con te?*

Una delle situazioni che più aborro è ritrovarmi con uno che mi piace e una terza incomoda, quando mi accorgo che sta succedendo qualcosa. Io c'ho una sensibilità finissima per questa cosa, anche se tutti gli altri non se ne avvedono. Vi è mai capitato? Come ragite? Stringete la presa o mollate il campo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2008)

Mollo immediatamente.


----------



## Rebecca (24 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mollo immediatamente.


Parli per dire o per esperienza.
Nel senso... l'hai fatto?


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Una delle situazioni che più aborro è ritrovarmi con uno che mi piace e una terza incomoda, quando mi accorgo che sta succedendo qualcosa. Io c'ho una sensibilità finissima per questa cosa, anche se tutti gli altri non se ne avvedono. Vi è mai capitato? Come ragite? Stringete la presa o mollate il campo?


Non mollo ma non stringo....


----------



## Rebecca (24 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non mollo ma non stringo....




















esplica...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Parli per dire o per esperienza.
> Nel senso... l'hai fatto?


Sì ...me ne vado immediatamente.
Non mi metto in competizione.


----------



## Rebecca (24 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì ...me ne vado immediatamente.
> Non mi metto in competizione.


e come è finita?


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> esplica...


Non mollo perchè almeno cerco di giocarmi le mie carte fino all'ultima...(senza divenir pateticvo ovviamente)...non stringo perchè appunto mi renderei patetico...

Diciamo che prima mi metto in fase di studio, non tanto "dell'avversario" quanto di lei in rapporto a lui...poi cerco di insinuarmi negli spazi che vedono possano ancora esser "divaricati"...oltre naturalmente a osservare il di lei modo di reagire al mio frappormi....se ne è compiaciuta è fatta!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se reagisce accennnando a infastidirsi...ritirata strategica...


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

Mando lui a quel paese.

E con questa vi saluto, a domani!


----------



## Old fischio (24 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non mollo ma non stringo....


indifferente attesa? ..paga a volte


----------



## Rebecca (24 Maggio 2008)

allora le donne mollano e gli uomini temporeggiano, mi sembra di capire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> e come è finita?


Dipende  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...dipende quanto interessavo io ...


----------



## Rebecca (24 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> indifferente attesa? ..paga a volte


ma è masochismo


----------



## Old fischio (24 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> allora le donne mollano e gli uomini temporeggiano, mi sembra di capire.


eeeh non so è uno strano temporeggiare.. attivo direi.. vabbè non ti dico più niente!


----------



## Rebecca (24 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> eeeh non so è uno strano temporeggiare.. attivo direi.. vabbè non ti dico più niente!


eh no.... adesso parli!


----------



## Old fischio (24 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> eh no.... adesso parli!


scherzi.. non posso.. però mi ha ìi fatto riflettere sul masochismo.. beh dipende da quanto mi interessa e dalla "distrazione" ma non credo che sbattersi in quel caso sia la mossa migliore.. meglio colpetti al momento giusto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vado.. sto crollando ..e mi sembra di avere un po di febbre

notte!


----------



## Rebecca (24 Maggio 2008)

notte.


----------



## Rebecca (24 Maggio 2008)

io di solito mollo.
Con narcy capitò che quella sera ci fosse una specie di intesa secondo me. Con quella là. Mia collega poi. Uscii e li lasciai soli. Poi lui venne a cercarmi. Gli dissi che ero stanca e che CI accompagnasse a casa, chiedendo di essere depositata per prima. Molto tranquillamente. Come se niente fosse. Non chiusi occhio quella notte e il giorno dopo mi arrivò l'sms... "non sarai mica arrabbiata senza motivo?".
Con cialtry capitò che entrai al bar e lo vidi seduto con la ex grugno. Me ne andai. Tornai e erano spariti. Si erano rimessi insieme. A volte mi chiedo che sarebbe successo se mi fossi fermata. Però se è destino che uno vada...


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> ma è masochismo


 
Perchè?


----------



## Rebecca (24 Maggio 2008)

come perchè?
non è masochismo rimanere in attesa testimone silente di piccoli quasi impercettibili segnali tra uno che ti piace e un concorrente?


----------



## Old fischio (24 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> come perchè?
> non è masochismo rimanere in attesa testimone silente di piccoli quasi impercettibili segnali tra uno che ti piace e un concorrente?


eh.. ma a volte bisogna essere sportivi! cara Rita
'ngiorno


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> come perchè?
> non è masochismo rimanere in attesa testimone silente di piccoli quasi impercettibili segnali tra uno che ti piace e un concorrente?


E' esattamente il contrario Rita, da quei segnali capisci se stai perdendo il tuo tempo o se hai qualche possibilità di attirare la sua attenzione (se son segnali poco "intensi") e quindi poterti giocare la tua partita....

E' proprio la mancanta osservazione che ti porta o a abbandonare prematuramente il campo o a fare entrate a gamba tesa...a rischio espulsione!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

Buongiorno a tutti!

No no, se noto anche un leggerissimo interesse per un'altra da parte dell'uomo che mi piace mollo subito. Se lui è interessato a me tornerà, altrimenti passo ad altro....


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> 
> No no, se noto anche un leggerissimo interesse per un'altra da parte dell'uomo che mi piace mollo subito. Se lui è interessato a me tornerà, altrimenti passo ad altro....


Allora diciamo meglio: lui, IN OGNI CASO, non ti interessa abbastanza...


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora diciamo meglio: lui, IN OGNI CASO, non ti interessa abbastanza...


Non sempre Fedi, sono molto orgogliosa e tendo a non dare fastidio....


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non sempre Fedi, sono molto orgogliosa e tendo a non dare fastidio....


L'arrendevolezza vien scambiata quasi sempre per disinteresse...tienilo ben presente!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'arrendevolezza vien scambiata quasi sempre per disinteresse...tienilo ben presente!


Si, lo so, ma sono convinta che se un uomo è interessato insiste....


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, lo so, ma sono convinta che se un uomo è interessato insiste....


 
Dargli un aiutino...no eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scusa ma mi sembrano alibi per non giocarsela, almeno al minimo sindacale...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

*Rita e giusy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'arrendevolezza vien scambiata quasi sempre per disinteresse...tienilo ben presente!


 

vero.



se una persona vi  piace giusy...rita..e vi i piace davvero.....NON mollare, agisci con delicatezza, annusa...muovi l'oggetto..osservalo.....cosi capirai se ti piace davvero oppure no...entra in relazione con lui... come puoi verificare il tuo e il suo interesse senno'...


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vero.
> 
> 
> 
> se una persona vi piace giusy...rita..e vi i piace davvero.....NON mollare, agisci con delicatezza, annusa...muovi l'oggetto..osservalo.....cosi capirai se ti piace davvero oppure no...entra in relazione con lui... come puoi verificare il tuo e il suo interesse senno'...


Mi scoccio Micio.... c'è sempre qualcuna che è meglio di me....


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi scoccio Micio.... *c'è sempre qualcuna che è meglio di me....*


TU le rendi tali arrendendoti...TU ti senti inadeguata prima di verificare se effettivamente lo sei, arrendendoti...


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> TU le rendi tali arrendendoti...TU ti senti inadeguata prima di verificare se effettivamente lo sei, arrendendoti...


Semplicemente perchè credo che se un uomo è distratto da un'altra non è interessato a me.... quindi perchè perdere tempo?


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Semplicemente perchè credo che se un uomo è distratto da un'altra non è interessato a me.... quindi perchè perdere tempo?


 

Giusy, quanto* ti senti* una donna interessante?


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Giusy, quanto* ti senti* una donna interessante?


Io sono molto interessante agli occhi di me stessa.

Qualche dubbio ce l'ho su cosa pensano gli altri.... visto che non ricevo un adeguato feedback...


----------



## Verena67 (24 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Una delle situazioni che più aborro è ritrovarmi con uno che mi piace e una terza incomoda, quando mi accorgo che sta succedendo qualcosa. Io c'ho una sensibilità finissima per questa cosa, anche se tutti gli altri non se ne avvedono. Vi è mai capitato? Come ragite? Stringete la presa o mollate il campo?


 
mollare sempre.

Ama chi t'ama e rispondi a chi ti chiama. A testa alta e sempre con dignità.

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì ...me ne vado immediatamente.
> Non mi metto in competizione.


 
idem e non certo per paura...


----------



## Verena67 (24 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora diciamo meglio: lui, IN OGNI CASO, non ti interessa abbastanza...


 
Non è così Fedy.

E' che ci sono donne ( mi ci metto io per prima) che MAI correrebbero dietro ad un uomo. Anche se sentissero che è l'uomo della loro vita. Il problema è che SANNO che se lui preferisce loro un'altra non siamo noi le DONNE della sua vita! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' una questione di indole piu' che di educazione.

Non c'è una categoria piu' fortunata  o meno, tra quelle che corrono e quelle che NON corrono.

Io mai corsi


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mollare sempre.
> 
> Ama chi t'ama e rispondi a chi ti chiama. A testa alta e sempre con dignità.
> 
> Bacio!


vere, ma solo se questo fa il cascamorto con l'altra e non si accorge di te...

insomma, dipende ...

mi spiego: conosco uno, lo osservo, mi osserva.....insomma..donne..per mandargli un messaggio di interesse non servono le trombe, basta uno sguardo o due..se questo continua a fottersene e non risponde al tuo sguardo o a qualcosa in piu'...andando appresso all'altra...allora si...saluti e bona sera...


----------



## Verena67 (24 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'arrendevolezza vien scambiata quasi sempre per disinteresse...tienilo ben presente!


 
motivo n. 1 per cui spesso si sposano persone che non si amano (abbastanza)...la fortuna di una storia spesso dipende al 90 % dal tasso di comunicazione tra i due piu' che alla passione...

se metti un orgoglioso con un permaloso/insicuro, l'insuccesso è garantito


----------



## Old Holly (24 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Una delle situazioni che più aborro è ritrovarmi con uno che mi piace e una terza incomoda, quando mi accorgo che sta succedendo qualcosa. Io c'ho una sensibilità finissima per questa cosa, anche se tutti gli altri non se ne avvedono. Vi è mai capitato? Come ragite? Stringete la presa o mollate il campo?



Se mi fossi arresa, adesso non sarei sua moglie!!!!
Lui filava l'amica di mia sorella... io ho puntato lui, non gli ho dato tregua e l'ho letteralmente messo all'angolo.
Volere è (quasi) sempre potere.

Buongiorno!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vero.
> 
> 
> 
> se una persona vi piace giusy...rita..e vi i piace davvero.....NON mollare, agisci con delicatezza, annusa...muovi l'oggetto..osservalo.....cosi capirai se ti piace davvero oppure no...entra in relazione con lui... come puoi verificare il tuo e il suo interesse senno'...


 
non è il mio modus operandi, e i migliori risultati li ho sempre ottenuti con la fuga...

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vere, ma solo se questo fa il cascamorto con l'altra e non si accorge di te...
> 
> insomma, dipende ...
> 
> mi spiego: conosco uno, lo osservo, mi osserva.....insomma..donne..per mandargli un messaggio di interesse non servono le trombe, basta uno sguardo o due..se questo continua a fottersene e non risponde al tuo sguardo o a qualcosa in piu'...andando appresso all'altra...allora si...saluti e bona sera...


 
ambe', ovvio.

Io sono una maga nel sorriso.

Pero' qui si parlava del nostro lui che inciucia con un altra di fronte a noi...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (24 Maggio 2008)

Onestamente non adotto ne fuga ne _tampinamento_...


----------



## Verena67 (24 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Se mi fossi arresa, adesso non sarei sua moglie!!!!
> Lui filava l'amica di mia sorella... io ho puntato lui, non gli ho dato tregua e l'ho letteralmente messo all'angolo.
> Volere è (quasi) sempre potere.
> 
> Buongiorno!


 
ecco l'altra metà del cielo, quelle che non mollano mai!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

No no, non sono capace di inseguire un uomo.... e poi si capisce subito se uno ci sta o meno, dai su! Noi donne ce ne accorgiamo! Il mondo è pieno di uomini, perchè dovrei inseguire uno che non ha la curiosità di conoscermi ma fa picci picci con un'altra?


----------



## Mari' (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No no, non sono capace di* inseguire un uomo....* e poi si capisce subito se uno ci sta o meno, dai su! Noi donne ce ne accorgiamo! Il mondo è pieno di uomini, perchè dovrei inseguire uno che non ha la curiosità di conoscermi ma fa picci picci con un'altra?



ORRORE! ... ERRORE!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Una delle situazioni che più aborro è ritrovarmi con *uno che mi piace e una terza incomoda, quando mi accorgo che sta succedendo qualcosa*. Io c'ho una sensibilità finissima per questa cosa, anche se tutti gli altri non se ne avvedono. Vi è mai capitato? Come ragite? Stringete la presa o mollate il campo?





Verena67 ha detto:


> ambe', ovvio.
> 
> Io sono una maga nel sorriso.
> 
> *Pero' qui si parlava del nostro lui che inciucia con un altra di fronte a noi*...





giusy79 ha detto:


> No no, non sono capace di inseguire un uomo.... e poi *si capisce subito se uno ci sta o meno,* dai su! Noi donne ce ne accorgiamo! Il mondo è pieno di uomini, perchè dovrei inseguire *uno che non ha la curiosità di conoscermi ma fa picci picci con un'altra*?


Secondo me non avete inquadrato bene la situazione.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





NON è il nostro lui...e si parlava che aveva GIA' dimostrato interesse...ma si presenta con un'altra il cui ruolo è indefinito, ma verso il quale lui pare interessato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi sa che è come a scuola: avete le potenzialità...ma non vi applicate abbastanza!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Secondo me non avete inquadrato bene la situazione....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peggio ancora!
Sto stronzo dimostra interesse per me e poi fa picci picci con un'altra?????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Può andare a scopare il mare per come la vedo io!


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Peggio ancora!
> Sto stronzo dimostra interesse per me e poi fa picci picci con un'altra?????
> 
> 
> ...


Vabbeh...allora aspettate che caschino dall'albero quando son maturi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Occhio però a non star troppo col naso per aria...o che non vi caschino proprio...tra capo e collo!


----------



## Old Sgargiula (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Peggio ancora!
> Sto stronzo dimostra interesse per me e poi fa picci picci con un'altra?????
> 
> 
> ...



Dimostrare interesse pero' non e' un legame _suffiziente_ per dare un'esclusiva...


----------



## Rebecca (24 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vero.
> 
> 
> 
> se una persona vi  piace giusy...rita..e vi i piace davvero.....NON mollare, agisci con delicatezza, annusa...muovi l'oggetto..osservalo.....cosi capirai se ti piace davvero oppure no...entra in relazione con lui... come puoi verificare il tuo e il suo interesse senno'...


Scusa, ma io parlavo di una situazione in cui inciuci con qualcuno e una sera vedi che ti sfugge dalle mani...


----------



## Rebecca (24 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> TU le rendi tali arrendendoti...TU ti senti inadeguata prima di verificare se effettivamente lo sei, arrendendoti...



Scusa allora biogna star lì e tirare fuori un po' di unghiette?


----------



## Rebecca (24 Maggio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mollare sempre.
> 
> Ama chi t'ama e rispondi a chi ti chiama. A testa alta e sempre con dignità.
> 
> Bacio!


Abbastanza d'accordo ma per me la parola dignità è abusata.


----------



## Rebecca (24 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Se mi fossi arresa, adesso non sarei sua moglie!!!!
> Lui filava l'amica di mia sorella... io ho puntato lui, non gli ho dato tregua e l'ho letteralmente messo all'angolo.
> Volere è (quasi) sempre potere.
> 
> Buongiorno!


----------



## Rebecca (24 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No no, non sono capace di inseguire un uomo.... e poi si capisce subito se uno ci sta o meno, dai su! Noi donne ce ne accorgiamo! Il mondo è pieno di uomini, perchè dovrei inseguire uno che non ha la curiosità di conoscermi ma fa picci picci con un'altra?


Io parlavo di una persona con cui c'è qualcosa e ti accorgli che c'è qualche segnale impercettibile ai più...


----------



## Rebecca (24 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Secondo me non avete inquadrato bene la situazione....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no... io intendevo il nostro lui....
E ci si ritrova insieme, all togheter. E vedi segnali che passano...


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Scusa allora biogna star lì e tirare fuori un po' di unghiette?


Eccerto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 almeno cercar conferma dei segnali...


----------



## Rebecca (24 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Eccerto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora con il narcy e il cialtry scappai.
Con il bas no. gli ho tirato un calcio sotto il tavolo.
E credo di aver fatto bene.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Maggio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non è così Fedy.
> 
> E' che ci sono donne ( mi ci metto io per prima) che MAI correrebbero dietro ad un uomo. Anche se sentissero che è l'uomo della loro vita. Il problema è che SANNO che se lui preferisce loro un'altra non siamo noi le DONNE della sua vita!
> 
> ...


Non è il mio caso 
Dipende a volte è come dici tu ...a volte ..io corro eccome...
Ma non intendo disturbare se lui preferisce che sia un'altra a corrergli dietro


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Scusa, ma io parlavo di una situazione in cui inciuci con qualcuno e una sera vedi che ti sfugge dalle mani...


 
ahhhh--robba leggera....


----------



## Rebecca (24 Maggio 2008)

a me capita continuamente...
forse perchè me ne accorgo...


----------



## Old fischio (25 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Scusa, ma io parlavo di una situazione in cui inciuci con qualcuno e una sera vedi che ti sfugge dalle mani...


avevo compreso bene l'esempio.. insomma non sta con te.. ma ci inciuci.. ripeto, da risolvere con sportività.. se poi mi interessa e qualche ritorno l'ho avuto.. avrò tempo per provocare/proporre altre occasioni .. ..per meglio capire! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




'sera


----------



## Old fischio (25 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non intendo disturbare se lui preferisce che sia un'altra a corrergli dietro


ecco.. meglio illustrato.. ..ma ..ma
se mi interesssa tanto tanto.. altri tentativi vanno fatti.. se la preferenza diversa non è chiaramente espressa nei comportamenti...e noi non ci improsciutta gli occhi..


----------



## La Lupa (26 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Secondo me non avete inquadrato bene la situazione....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh!

Non mi dite niente!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A me è capitato solo una volta... e ancora oggi lo porto come un neo sul curriculum...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Si scherzava spesso, in maniera anche piuttosto pelosa, con un batterista conosciuto nel solito giro di sciamannati... non è che fossi proprio convinta (era biondo :c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




    però... insomma... avevo visto di peggio ecco. Lui però...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... mah... tentennava. Non si capiva...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... avrebbe potuto fare goal da un pezzo e invece stava lì... a palleggiare davanti alla porta...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vabbè... io avevo ben altre faccende che mi affacendavano... non è che ne facessi una malattia... una sera, vado a sentirli suonare... ora non mi ricordo bene... va a finire che comunque mi dice: senti... sabato c'è Bryan Adams (che tra l'altro mi fa cacare)... ti va di venire al concerto? Ti faccio entrare io... vengono anche **** & **** ci troviamo all'uscita, vi faccio passare...

Morale, per farla breve, al grido di "miiii... finalmente s'è deciso" mi presento all'entrata del palazzetto con gli altri (che menomale che sono cari amici) e lui, bello sereno, se ne arriva con  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   UNA FICA SECCA DA PAURA  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   venite venite... per di qua...


La sua fidanzata.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tipo che dovevano essersi fidanzati il giorno prima (almeno mi auguro)  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Comunque... non l'ho dimenticato quell'episodio.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tra l'altro ci sono state svariate occasioni di rivederci e lui sempre più provolo che mai!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ma la storia è così: solo uno come Napo può prendermi in considerazione come fidanzata.
Per tutti gli altri...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... fica secca. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque... bando alle malinconie...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... non l'ho mai digerita!
E con le amiche, bastarde!!!!!.... quanto c'abbiamo riso su...


----------



## Grande82 (26 Maggio 2008)

io sono il tpo che: scena.
entro nel locale.
il lui con cui mi vedo ma non così intensamente, sembra preso a parlare (o solo guardare) una tipetta che non sono, ovviamente, io.
Io mi siedo accanto a lui, lo saluto tranquilla, poi saluto calorosissimamente la tipa in questione, cercando di mettere chi ha la coscienza sporca (lui , lei o entrambi) in difficoltà. 
Infine 
a- ci provo velatamente con un altro tipo, magari anche amico di lui, sotto il suo naso;
b- inizio a conversare con la tipa, monopolizzandola del tutto;
c- entrambe.
Diciamo che alla fine della serata a lui è passata la voglia di mettermi in competizione con chicchessia. Ma se così non è, parlo serenamente e gli dico 'guarda, la vedo la tua attenzione per le altre, probabilemente non te la senti di impegnarti per ora, quindi chiudiamo ora questa frequentazione, da amici.Chi vede me non vede altre.'


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Maggio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io sono il tpo che: scena.
> entro nel locale.
> il lui con cui mi vedo ma non così intensamente, sembra preso a parlare (o solo guardare) una tipetta che non sono, ovviamente, io.
> Io mi siedo accanto a lui, lo saluto tranquilla, poi saluto calorosissimamente la tipa in questione, cercando di mettere chi ha la coscienza sporca (lui , lei o entrambi) in difficoltà.
> ...


azzzzzzzz...teribbbile!!!


----------



## Grande82 (26 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> azzzzzzzz...teribbbile!!!


veni, vidi, vici!


----------

